# rates for makeup



## milamonster (May 16, 2010)

ok ladies, i know this sounds really generic but i honestly need ur help. I need a suggestion on what I should charge for makeup.  So, my friend  suggested a woman to me who wants her makeup done. She wants it for next week and that's coming up QUICK. I contacted her back so I am waiting to see what KIND of makeup she wants in terms of is it for a wedding or for a night out etc etc and also if it's more than just one person. 

So please, ladies, how much would u charge to do one person's makeup (assuming it's not a wedding)? .  WHat if they wanted something extra like lashes? I'm clueless cuz  I don't really do makeup for others, just for friends and family so I don't charge or just accept whatever. Also, I live in los angeles. So please help me ?! What do you think i should charge?
THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Junkie (May 16, 2010)

Most places around me (counters, spas, etc) charge from $50-150 for a full sitting that can include skin analysis, make-up application techniques/lessons, makeovers and so forth. I've seen make-up artists in general charge $50+ per head for bridal work, proms, etc where there are multiple people. Lashes you can get for cheap and I've seen artists include those in the charge as well as mini mascaras and other free samples.

Where I work (and also at MAC counters in my area) they charge $50 in deposit form as payment - but it can be redeemable in product after the make up application, so you're still getting something out of it besides the makeover itself.

HTH


----------



## LC (May 16, 2010)

since you're pretty new to it, i'd say $50 would be really fair.


----------



## milamonster (May 16, 2010)

thanks ladies, i think ill g with $50 bucks!!


----------

